
Windows 10 telemetry: Time for a level playing field - nonbel
http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-telemetry-time-for-level-playing-field/
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "Are bad statistical practices ruining OS/browser
development?")

~~~
nonbel
Sorry about that.

